
Thoughts on upcoming PLs - fogus
http://www.eugenkiss.com/blog/2012-03-thoughts-on-upcoming-pls.html
======
eric_bullington
Nice post -- it's inspired me to go ahead and try out Rust. I've been watching
it for the past few month.

Also, have you taken a look at Julia: <http://julialang.org/>

If you like Haskell, you should take a look at Julia, which manages to
integrate a lot of the features of Haskell and Lisp, but with a Octave/R
interface. Performance is a central goal of the project.

